# what to do this marriage



## cheating husband (Jul 22, 2013)

New here not sure best place to post. but i don;t know where to make a new post. forgive me running into your place. 

Since last sept., My husband has stayed out of home around 18-22 days a month which is over his maximum of working out of town period which is 15 days a month. 

he claimed he was working out of town anyway. 

i found that he has 2 movie tickets from our town's theatre in his pockets sept 30 2012 and i know who accompanied him was not me;

I found out he has resturant invoices from our town when he claimed he was working out of town;


1. he always wants to go out without me when he is finally home 8 - 12 days per month


2...or he is finally home for 8 days a month, he will agree to his ex wife to help her on their kids from their past marriage. but he never willing to help the kids he has with me 


3. or when he is finally home for 8 days per month only, he will try to pick a bone out of a egg----he will try very hard to provok me. 

*why is he tring so hard to provok me?*


*what should i do with him?*


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why do you call it 'babysitting' when he is spending time with his OWN kids???

It doesn't sound to me like he enjoys being at home much. Who is it that you think he's spending time with when he isn't at home?


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

seems obvious to me...


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

I think you know the answer, hun. Your screen name says it all. I'm sorry you're going through this; I'd make a thread in the Infidelity forum for some advice and support going forward from this point.

Know that none of this is your fault. You didn't do ANYTHING to "make" him cheat. And you need to do something to make YOU happy again, because you don't sound happy.


----------



## cheating husband (Jul 22, 2013)

he said I make him to stay out overnight when he is not working because i get loud with him when he provoks me. 

his mother even said : it's hard for my son to keep up with 2 family." 

what she mean? 2 family? his EX is no more part of his family, why the hell his mother thinks her son should hurt mine, my family's interest to satisfy her son's EX's interest? 

should i think his mother know what is going on, but only me is in the dark?


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

The answer is simple- hire a private detective and have him watched. He's up to something. You just don't know what it is. Nobody does. He's probably cheating, and I think you probably know that. Find out for sure, get some closure, and move on with your life.


----------

